# Member Lounge > Miscellaneous >  Gulf Wars : Episode II

## Maciamo

Coming soon, the long awaited American blockbuster :

----------


## thomas

:Laughing: 

 

Is it to be the battle of: weapons of mass destruction versus weapons of mis-direction, or just an exercise in weighing up hot air? August 2002.

=> http://www.satlink.com.au/~holty/politoons.htm

----------


## Satori

:Laughing:   :Laughing: 
_______________

----------

